# Neuer Rekordzander in den Niederlanden gefangen



## MikeHawk (27. Februar 2020)

petri!


----------



## Vanner (27. Februar 2020)

Schöne Granate, Petri dem Fänger. Solche Teile bekommt man wohl eher nicht so oft zu sehen.


----------

